# 1999 Jeep Cherokee Classic looking for plow+info



## WhitePlowr

hello everybody its late and need to get to bed. gonna be a busy day tomorrow I'm picking up this 1999 Jeep Cherokee Classic 4x4 with 138k sunday morning. questions questions questions. I'll be mostly using this for personal driveways and small lots.Meyers makes the new drive pro but do the problems still exsist with inferior quality and durability over the western parts....fisher,snoway, and western make nothing new from my research. snow doggs website says they dont but a dealer says they do? not sure there.also a dealer says they have a one year old 6'8" Blizzard LT for $3,000. lost there also. Possibly this one or it can be between the new meyers drive pro 6'8" around 4k and the used older but still good western unimount 6"6" I hear there are two western unimount 6'6" plows. A lighter duty one with a smaller blade and then the full size one. not sure of the specs.I've been calling around to piece together a western set up. one place has everything but truck mount for $2,250 used. the other place has the complete set up for $2,400 used used but its a 7'6" set up and would need to cut it down. At this point in the season by the time i piece it all together it could be close to $3,000 after im done runnig back and forth. is it worth it? also suspension issues? or other issues? advice, reminders, suggestions stories give me everything you got. thanks Next storm is on the way for tuesday/wed up here. gonna be a blitz monday and tuesday putting this together if i go for it I live in north nj if you have a a western unimount 6'6" set up for sale or pieces in ny,pa or nj let me know. ussmileyflag


----------



## Hubjeep

Awesome user ID :laughing:

First off, don't listen to any uni-body BS, see post #2
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88946

I have a very light duty Western Suburbanite on my XJ, and would only suggest it for a small number of driveways (1-4).

If used is $2,400-$3,000 I would go new, sounds like a lot of money for used.

Get this for $1,500 and sell Jeep for $1,000.
http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/cto/2178199250.html


----------



## WhitePlowr

thats funny didnt know you were on here but was watching your youtube videos. loved the pine tree ones lol. I know the price is high I havent tried to negotiate yet. The jeep im getting I think for a good price $2k. Its a family friends vehicle that was for their daugther and had it since it had 9k miles on it. They just put $2k into with a new water pump ,thermostat, hoses,etc then a new alernator and surp belt and brakes. Its stone white like yours. body is in good shape but rust some small "patches are bubbling up" in several areas. the engine area was alittle rusty and corroded especially on top of the fuel rail lol. im just gonna power washer this mother down. haha I haven't see the underneath yet and its been a costal vehicle. I'm afriad of rust and corrosion.if its not to bad im gonna pick it up im leaving in about an hour


----------



## JeepTJ

I would get at least a 7 foot wide blade. When fully tilted, my 7 1/2 foot blade is almost even with the sides of my XJ. Anything shorter and you will be driving over your windrows.

Suggestions:

Add ballast--I use an 18 gallon rubbermaid container with sand/salt. I also have two 5-gallon pails: one full of sand the other with salt. All placed behind the rear seat.

The rear springs in Cherokees are known to sag (and bottom out with all that ballast). I added air shocks to compensate for the extra weight in the winter. I let out air for the summer.

The front end may sag due to plow weight. I added air bags in the coil springs to help out.

Good snow tires are always a good thing: Check out Firestone Winterforce tires. They can be studded and are inexpensive.

If you don't have a locker carry a shovel. You will get stuck!!

Fran


----------



## WhitePlowr

i want something alittle newer so i can switch to a wrangler or something in the future.... maybe. people say the 6'6" is too short when angled for the cherokee. a 6'8" isnt gonna do much better. the only next set up is a 7'6" i think but to heavy. everyone puts 6'6" on so i guess its fine.....


----------



## Mems

I agree to go with at least a 7 footer. My wrangler has a 7' and cant imagine not having the extra 3 inches on each side. At full angle it just barely covers my front tires. It wouldnt plow as well if i was hitting the windrows. If your getting your rig with the 4.0, I dont see any issue with it being able to handle a 7'6 blade as long as you compensated with the above said air shocks/timbrens. That'll level the rig right out and in 4 wheel drive, you wont stop it unless you lose traction.


----------



## affekonig

Is that user name serious? 

I have a Cherokee with a 7'2" Western LSX with wings and it's fine.


----------



## snow problem

As i have said before, my 99 cherokee sport is the best driveway rig i have ever plowed with. I have a Meyer tm 6.5 on it and i have yet to even get stuck even with the insane amounts of snow we have had. I have four studded snow tires (huge inprovement) and i put about 400 pounds of wieght in the back. I have air bags in the front. I have been plowing 40 to 50 drives for the last 6 years and i cant believe how well this pushes snow, in fact i sold my 2500 hd so after i started using the jeep. i also have a 95 wrangler that is my back up plow rig and i like the way the Cherokee plows better.


----------



## WhitePlowr

thanks everyone keep it coming . Affekonig my username is something huh.  i guess it can be meant two different ways. but lets stick with white=snow because snow is white and im a powerplower (shortened to "plowr" because i could not fit anymore letters) of "white" snow. it puts a smile on everyones face .


----------



## WhitePlowr

they make a mount for the cherokees with the lsx model and how old is that? looks like an ultramount . did you customize the bracket or something?


----------



## WhitePlowr

I'm also thinking about getting the goodyear duratracs 235/75r15 or dunlop rover m/t traction tires. i haven't done any lift yet and if i do a 2 or 3 " lift should i get bigger tires??? not sure so many ideas i got going on. just got and the damn thing and get even get it reg and plated the dmvs are closed today. that LSX i see is a unimount also i think but they look hard to find hmmmm


----------



## mehblah

basically in the same boat you are, i have a 00 cherokee with a 3inch lift gonna try and get a 6.6 Myers on on the next few days.... air bags are not gonna be an option at first i was hoping the lifted coils would hold. 

I live in north NJ could use some advice and lights for the plow. also if anyone knows somebody selling something better that will install it....


----------



## WhitePlowr

i just saw a newer cherokee xj at a gas station and it had the heavy duty std 6'6" western on it . i asked the guy and he said that he didnt do anything to the suspension.... i haven't gotten that far yet


----------



## Mems

Taller springs in the front would work but you'll have issues during the months that the plow is off with the front being sky high compared to the back, hence the reason for the air shocks that can be adjusted to prevent this.

I'm not saying its mandatory to do anything to the rig to get going, but the suggestions above will allow for better more comfortable plowing and less wear and tear on the suspension components of the vehicle.


----------



## WhitePlowr

I've found a western unimount set up for my 99 jeep cherokee. its $2,400 plus tax so about $2,550.00 and this is what i get.. 1 brand new truck side mount for the jeep, 1 brand new wiring harness, 1 brand new handheld control and a used plowside solid but not sure of the over all condition. I'm would also be missing the bolts and hardware to mount the mount to the jeep. The other downside part is its a 7'6 standard with 2 springs.I'd have to cut that down lol or put my front end on steriods..... sounds like this would be a decent deal if it was an actual 6'6" then i would just need the bolt kit ..... my friend in town says we have a mutual friend that has a meyers set up for my jeep exactly im looking into it. thoughts on the western setup and price


----------



## JeepTJ

WhitePowerPlowr;1223423 said:


> I'm also thinking about getting the goodyear duratracs 235/75r15 or dunlop rover m/t traction tires. i haven't done any lift yet and if i do a 2 or 3 " lift should i get bigger tires??? not sure so many ideas i got going on. just got and the damn thing and get even get it reg and plated the dmvs are closed today. that LSX i see is a unimount also i think but they look hard to find hmmmm


Stay away from MT tires. Get snow tires. They're made to drive (plow) in the snow.

Fran


----------



## WhitePlowr

the goodyear duratracs seem to be an all around tire . snow tires dont look like they will do much what is so special about them? they look smooth and slick


----------



## Capodosto

*Smoother can be a good thing.*

A good snow tire with ice siping and a soft compound might be the best solution. A real aggressive off road mud tire might not spin when you get pushed up against a snow pile and instead of the energy being shed by a spinning wheel, you might break something. The ability for a tire to break traction when the vehicle encounters an immovable object (like a mountain of packed snow) is a "safety valve" for the power train. This rule doesn't apply to off-roading because unless you are a total idiot, you would never intentionally try to move the vehicle when it is totally blocked by a tree or something. In the off roading scenario, you can count on your horsepower to eventually get you moving, and the most weight you will ever try to pull is the weight of your vehicle. When plowing, it is quite normal to push against a snow pile and only stop pushing when your tires spin.


----------



## affekonig

Here's a link to pics of my XJ: http://www.flickr.com/photos/papa-bear/sets/72157625968849764/

The LSX is a Unimount and there are still mounts to be found, but it'll take some looking. I've been using the Unimount setup on 20-30 trucks for 10+ years and have had very good luck with them. The Jeep pushes amazingly well (look at the pics) and is setup with:

Western Unimount LSX 7'2" plow (usually has wings which put it over 8')
Air shocks in front
Tranny cooler
Firestone Winterforce tires
About 350lbs at the tailgate

I've had a lotta trucks and I love plowing with this thing. It holds the plow really well and goes like a little tank. Snow tires make a world of difference and I wish I'd always used them.


----------



## WhitePlowr

nice videos. haven't see the lsxs around. what trans cool did you use and how did you hook it up since the lines are going into the rad already? what kinda air shock system is it? thanks


----------



## ordually

WhitePowerPlowr;1224680 said:


> the goodyear duratracs seem to be an all around tire . snow tires dont look like they will do much what is so special about them? they look smooth and slick


This season I put 235/75/15 Duratracs on my 1989 Cherokee and they're working out great in the Colorado snow. The Duratrac is a "severe service" rated tire (snowflake symbol on the sidewall) that puts it at least in the same class as the dedicated snow tires. Head to head with a Nokian dedicated-snow or other it might give up a little on the packed snow, I don't know, but whatever it loses there I think it would make up in its digging ability in loose snow. I've been really impressed with mine.

Living in the Colorado hills that I do I used to have to run chains to get up and down my driveway, but not with the Duratracs. I haven't tried them much in the mud and rocks, but Jeepers that have speak well about them. For an all around Jeep that plows in the winter I've found them to be a great fit.


----------



## ordually

le4life;1224081 said:


> Taller springs in the front would work but you'll have issues during the months that the plow is off with the front being sky high compared to the back, hence the reason for the air shocks that can be adjusted to prevent this.
> 
> I'm not saying its mandatory to do anything to the rig to get going, but the suggestions above will allow for better more comfortable plowing and less wear and tear on the suspension components of the vehicle.


Just another experience....I went the spring approach and it's worked out great. My Cherokee had a lot of front end weight without the plow (old-school Western always-on mount, plus a winch) and the ride was fairly terrible over bumps since it would impact the bump stops in a rocking fashion. I have the factory off road package, so I sit about 1" higher than a normal Cherokee, but my unloaded front used to set about 2" lower than the rear. I put the ZJ V8 UpCountry coils on...the stiffest ZJ coil...and now the front sits level with the rear. The ride is much improved over before, no where near what I would describe as harsh. I have an F350 and it rides about the same in the front...my parents have an F250 with the plow package (2up spring increase in the front) and it rides much harder than my Cherokee with the ZJ coils.

Picking up the 6.5ft Western drops the front about 3/4" and it rides fine with the plow up, I haven't touched the bump stops. So I'm pleased without going to air shocks.

If you have a stock height Cherokee, I think the ZJ V8 coils would work great...if you're an inch or so up like me than the V8 UpCountry is a little taller...and if you need stiffer and taller than that BDS suspension makes great springs with a stiff spring rate (and lifetime warranty).


----------



## WhitePlowr

its 4th of july 2011 and still have the jeep but nothing plow related yet im looking more seriously now for a western 6.5 std setup and looking into mods .


----------



## basher

Curtis still offers mounts for the Cherokee.


----------



## Hubjeep

WhitePowerPlowr;1290792 said:


> its 4th of july 2011 and still have the jeep but nothing plow related yet im looking more seriously now for a western 6.5 std setup and looking into mods .


Now is a great time to buy before sno season!


----------



## WhitePlowr

i found a 6.5 western unimount 60120 complete plow set up joystick control , wiring and mount for a toyota but I need it for my jeep its about 10 years old and its rusty. and not sure if the wiring can be adapted .he wants $650 obo. plus 2 hours drive each way. i can get everything truck side new for $1000 maybe $1100. then i might need to replace pistons hydro lines and pump worst case. its border line for me and still rusty. if want to trake it apart and repaint it. what you guys think for $650 of best offer . if i can get it for $500 i think ill buy it anyway lol


----------



## affekonig

I will never buy anything from these guys/this guy because he's seriously ripping people off, but your situation is the kind that keeps him selling at the prices he does. It's up to you, but here's a mount: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...ories&fits=Model:Cherokee&hash=item2c5ae04907


----------



## WhitePlowr

thanks yeah i know about that guy


----------



## affekonig

I think I just saw the mount you're looking for a second ago. There's a thread where somebody is asking what they two mounts are that he has and one/both of them look like Jeep mounts. The Cherokee and TJ mounts were very similar if I remember right and I'd guess one could easily be made to work on the other.


----------



## WhitePlowr

i might have found one locally . always a work in progress. we'll see what happens


----------



## basher

affekonig;1291153 said:


> I think I just saw the mount you're looking for a second ago. There's a thread where somebody is asking what they two mounts are that he has and one/both of them look like Jeep mounts.
> 
> Yes there is, http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=122385
> 
> The Cherokee and TJ mounts were very similar if I remember right and I'd guess one could easily be made to work on the other.


No not really

http://ww2.meyerproducts.com/upload/forms/18084 Mtg. 1-692.pdf

http://ww2.meyerproducts.com/upload/forms/18080 Mtg. 1-689 R1.pdf


----------



## affekonig

One of the mounts in the thread I mentioned was a Western and that's the one I was talking about. I've had them both at the same time, side by side, and it's been a while, but I thought that they were very similar.


----------



## affekonig

TJ mount:


TJ Mount 1 by affekonig2000, on Flickr

XJ mount:


XJ Mount 3 by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## basher

No not the western either. They have the same system for mount to the plow and they both mount on the end of the frame and have rear thruster arms but outside of that they are very different.

http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdf/63294_112398.pdf

http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdf/13637_011193.pdf


----------

